# Cedega Point2Play



## TanTe (13. Januar 2005)

Hi wollte mal fragen ob es eine einfache Docu. gibt wie das zu benutzen ist (moechte offensichtlich unter Liinux Windoof Spiele spielen) ich hab keine Lust und Zeit mier einern Rohmahn durchzulesen wie auf Transgaming.com . 
Also hab das Installert 
tar xfz /cedega.....tar.gz 
tar xfz /Point2Play......tar.gz

und wenn ich Cedega ausfuere kommt:

cedega generals.exe
/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'game.dat': error=21

wenn ich das Point2Play ausfuere hab ich irgendwie nur die Option beenden.
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen ohne dass ich 200 Seiten English lesen muss.


----------



## imweasel (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,

wenn du keine Lust auf lesen hast, was soll es dann bringen dir eine Dokumentation zu geben


----------



## Sway (13. Januar 2005)

http://holarse.de/ müsste sowas haben


----------



## TanTe (13. Januar 2005)

imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenn du keine Lust auf lesen hast, was soll es dann bringen dir eine Dokumentation zu geben


Ich meinte ja auch nicht dass Ich gar nicht lesen moechte ! Ich tue mich nur schwer irgendwelche 50 Seiten Romane zu lesen wenn darin nur 2 Seiten Nuetzliches Steht was man sich allerdings erst einmal daraus zusammensuchen muss.
also her mit Kurzanleitungen.
@Sway
Die Infos da helfen mir auch nicht wirklich  weiter da seteht nur die Installation die sich bereits in meinem FC3 befindet aber warscheinliich noch configuriert werden muss.


----------



## imweasel (13. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also dann solltest du dir mal deine Fehlermeldung genau anschauen, da sieht man doch schon einen Fehler!


```
/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'game.dat': error=21
```

Kann es sein das die game.dat auf einer Partition liegt die nicht mit exec in der fstab steht?


----------



## TanTe (13. Januar 2005)

Die game.dat liegt auf einer FAT32 Partition. Hab also keine Linuxrechte  jedenfalls hatte das mal mit einer alten Ver. von wine Funktioniert mit Civilisation III. Aber versuche jezt Generals zu zocken.
werde has mal kurz in mein /home order kopieren, exec erlauben und nochmal testen.


----------



## TanTe (13. Januar 2005)

Hat nicht funktioniert. Hab dann wo anders geleseen das man bei FC die Datei:
/etc/sysconfig/prelink 
aendern muss.
http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=162
Das hab ich getan.

Dannach sollte man "/usr/sbin/prelink -ua" machen dabei ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten:


> usr/sbin/prelink: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex/bin/wine_relocated: Could not find one of the dependencies
> /usr/sbin/prelink: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex/bin/wine: Could not find one of the dependencies
> /usr/sbin/prelink: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/winex/bin/wineserver: Could not find one of the dependencies



Damit weiss ich nix anzufangen ausser das es bei cedega nicht funktioniert hat  .


----------

